# Dog Friendly Resorts - For those that want it or to avoid it!!!



## ctyatty (Aug 7, 2005)

I saw this on a timeshare blog:

Dog Friendly resorts:

RCI affiliates 
ID# RESORT NAME State or Province 
0039 St Ives On Shuswap, British Columbia 
0087 Chateau Rouge Lodge MT 
0104 Quadna Mountain Village MT 
0370 Silverleaf's Villages TX 
0712 Silverleaf's Holly Lake Ranch TX 
1029 Silverleaf's Hill Country Resort TX 
1780 Silverleaf's Piney Shores Resort TX 
2492 Silverleaf's Lake O' The Woods TX 
5545 Silverleaf's Seaside Resort TX 
0741 Silverleaf's Ozark Mountain Resort MO 
4864 Silverleaf's Timber Creek Resort MO 
1004 Silverleaf's Holiday Hills MO 
4863 Silverleaf's Fox River Resort IL 
5875 Silverleaf's Las Vegas Resort NV 
1426 The Waves MD 
1459 The Lodge At Kananaskis Alberta 
1637 Banff Rocky Mountain Resort Alberta 
1690 Lucayan MD 
2524 The Plaza Resort And Spa CA 
2887 Hotel Kananaskis Alberta 
3187 Kala Point Village WA 
3655 Chateau Canmore Resort Alberta 
5002 Atlantic Resorts MD 
5009 Caribe Beach Resort FL 
5133 Rancho Ruidoso Condominiums NM 
6047 RWVC At Kala Point WA 
6048 RWVC At Snowater WA 
2349 The Inn at Silvercreek CO 
3283 Surrey Vacation Resort MO 
4073 Surrey Vacation Resort/Carriage House MO 
5389 Celebration World Resort FL 
6148 White Point Vacation Club Nova Scotia 

INTERVAL INTERNATIONAL affiliates 
SUG Grand Crowne Resorts MO 
CGE Carriage Place at Surrey Vacation Resort MO 
SVA Surrey Vacation Resort MO 
STJ St. Johann im Pongau Austria 
ALR Alpenland Sporthotel Austria 
MAA Maria Alm Austria 
LSP Signum Las Palmas Florida


----------



## akbmusic (Aug 7, 2005)

*List of non-smoking resorts in II*

Does anyone have a list of resorts in II that are non-smoking or have non-smoking rooms?


----------

